

"The governments don't rule the world… Goldman Sachs does" - soyelmango
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqN3amj6AcE

======
egiva
In the comments a viewer had a good observation: this trader makes his money
as a speaker, and fear mongering probably helps his bottom line.

That said, I live in Europe/Spain and I'm perfectly aware that A) a bailout of
Spain would be nearly impossible considering the size of the economy here, B)
any return to a past currency, like the Peseta, would constitute a massive
default, C) a default would fall heavily on German Banks who hold these debts,
pushing Europe's lead economy into danger, and/or a bailout would also have to
be funded by Germany among other countries with similar effect.

Thus, it's like a dead-end street and I think that marginal markets (Spain,
Greece, Italy, etc) should immediately remove speculation from the trading of
their debt by limiting the use of options, short sales, etc. It increases
short-term risk, but what a terrible situation when outside forces (or outside
speculation) push your country into bankruptcy.

~~~
soyelmango
Yes, I had the same thought. By appearing on BBC with this powerful message,
he's created a viral campaign for his services.

